# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  «أرامكو» تعايد ذوي الاحتياجات وتهديهم مشروعاً تعليمياً وترفيهياً

## عفاف الهدى

رسم البسمة ورسخ الأمل في قلوب حزينة 
«أرامكو» تعايد ذوي الاحتياجات وتهديهم مشروعاً تعليمياً وترفيهياً  
محمد الثبيتي ـ الظهران
   تؤمن أرامكو السعودية بأن العمل الاجتماعي، لم يعد مناسبة يتم  الاصطفاف فيها للحصول على صور تذكارية بمناسبة قد لا يتعدى وقتها دقائق، ثم يرحل  الجميع، ويبقى الهم الأكبر للعاملين والمستفيدين من الأعمال الاجتماعية، الذين  ينتظرون المناسبة المقبلة، بعد عام للفرح ولو لساعات. كما تؤمن بأن المبادرة  المتميزة هي السمة البارزة للعمل الاجتماعي الجاد والمفيد.

ومن هنا، زفت  أرامكو السعودية أخيراً أجمل عيدية لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة من منسوبي ومنسوبات مركز  التأهيل الشامل، الذي يعنى بشريحة متميزة من أبناء هذه الفئة، ممن أصيبوا بإعاقة  جسدية أو عقلية، باهدائهم مشروع آفاق التعليمي والترفيهي، الذي كان بحق مبادرة  قدمتها أرامكو لأبناء المنطقة الشرقية كافة، وهدفها في ذلك ان تقتدي بها الشركات  والمؤسسات الوطنية والخاصة كافة.
وضمت مبادرة أرامكو في المركز، ركن آفاق  المعرفة وصنوف العلوم وجوانب الترفيه، التي كانت وراء سر السعادة التي شعر بها ذوو  الاحتياجات الخاصة، ولعل الهدف من إنشاء هذا المركز ، هو استثمار ما تبقى من طاقات  ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة البدنية والعقلية لإظهار الطاقات المعرفية والبدنية والعقلية  لديهم، ولعل الجهد المتميز الذي قام به مدير المركز على الشهري، وكذلك مدير مركز  التأهيل الشامل للإناث عبير الغامدي ساهم في تحقيق هذا الهدف، من خلال  المركز.
ولاقت أرامكو السعودية الشكر الكبير من المستفيدين من مبادرتها  المتميزة، وكذلك الأثر الكبير الذي تركته هذه الهدية على منتسبي المركز وأسرهم،  ولعل الأرقام هي أبرز لغة يمكن الحديث بها، إذ تمت خدمة ما يقرب من 240 من  المنسوبين والمنسوبات لهذا المركز، ويعطي هذا الرقم دلالة واضحة عن الفائدة التي  ستعود عليهم في المستقبل، ولعل ما يسعد الجميع لغة الفرح والسعادة والابتهاج التي  ارتسمت على محيا الطفل "عبد العزيز"، وهو يمارس الأنشطة كافة في النادي بكل سعادة  وفرح، ولم تكن لغة الكلام والمجاملات هي التي ارتسمت على محياهم، بل لغة الجسد  والاشارة المتميزة بالفرح والسرور.

----------

الفراش الفاطمي (12-03-2010)

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

مبآدره رآئعه من شركه آرآمكو 
يسلمو عمووه ع الطرح الرآئع 
موفقين لكل خير ..
تحيآتي ..  :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي عالمرور

----------


## الفجر القـادم

مبادرة رائعة واتمنى من باقي الكيانات الاقتصادية في البلد ان تحذو نفس هذا الحذو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اي والله 
ونحن نتمنى ذلك
اهلا بكم يالفجر القادم 
بانتظار جديدكم هنا

----------

